# Estrogen from Rice?



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Y'all. I just had a guy from a nutrition store who says he trains Navy seals and all that crap not to eat brown rice. He said that when men eat brown rice it raises estrogen levels which would be detrimental to bodybuilding. Is this guy talking crap or should I stop eating brown rice. I usually have about 2 cups a day.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2003)

Good, because I've finally started to actually like eating rice!!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

There may be something to it. I'll do a lil research. But the biggest estrogen producer in men is good ol adipose tissue. Lose the fat and estrogen will start swinging normal. But we need some estrogen to balance things out. Got to get in touch with our inner bitch...


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

Yup sure enough. All the following foods have natural estrogen. Not sure of the quantities yet:
http://www.holisticonline.com/Remedies/hrt/hrt_food_and_estrogen.htm
 Alfalfa  
 Animal flesh 
 Anise seed  
 Apples 
 Baker's yeast  
 Barley  
 Beets  
 Carrots  
 Cherries 
 Chickpeas 
 Clover  
 Cowpeas (black- eyed peas) 
 Cucumbers  
 Dairy Foods 
 Dates 
 Eggs 
 Eggplant 
 Fennel  
 Flaxseeds  
 Garlic  
 Hops  
 Licorice  
 Oats  
 Olive oil  
 Olives  
 Papaya  
 Parsley 
 Peas  
 Peppers 
 Plums  
 Pomegranates 
 Potatoes  
 Pumpkin  
 Red beans  
 Red clover  
 Rhubarb  
 Rice  
 Sage  
 Sesame seeds  
 Soybean sprouts  
 Soybeans  
 Split peas 
 Sunflower seeds  
 Tomatoes 
 Wheat  
 Yams


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG this is getting intrigueing. It sounds like there is all manner of things that mimic estrogen in common household things. Estrogen sounds like a disease you can catch from things you touch etc. OMG: 

One site says that "Estrogen Dominance" in Men should:

Cut out the estrogen mimicking chemicals in our life 

Use glass or ceramics whenever possible to store food 

If you must use plastics, do not heat them up in the microwave oven or leave them in the sun. 

Use a simple detergent with less chemicals (e.g. Nature Clean)

Use a simple soap 

Use natural pest control not pesticides. 

Avoid Synthetic Chemicals. 

Don't use herbicides. 

Buy hormone free meats to eat. 

Buy "Organic" produce, produce grown without pesticides, herbicides or synthetic fertilizer 

Use Condoms without spermicide for Birth control. 



ref: http://tsangenterprise.com/news75.htm


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok a bit over the edge don't ya think.  

So basically you guys can ummmm peanuts..........literally


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2003)

That's some research OD! I'm going to have to move my computer into a protective bubble to keep asking my questions. Unless I get elevated estrogen levels from looking at a computer screen.... 

I assume I should still keep eating brown rice as one of my main Carb sources then.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's some research OD! I'm going to have to move my computer into a protective bubble to keep asking my questions. Unless I get elevated estrogen levels from looking at a computer screen....
> 
> I assume I should still keep eating brown rice as one of my main Carb sources then.




Well if your nipples start getting very sensitive and you starting getting moody once a month then I would say stay away from it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Well if your nipples start getting very sensitive and you starting getting moody once a month then I would say stay away from it



Well they do get hard when it's cold out!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2003)

*Estrogen Inhibiting Foods*

OD you were there, you should have read further down.

 Berries 
 Broccoli  
 Buckwheat 
 Cabbage 
 Citrus Foods 
 Corn 
 Figs 
 Fruits (except apples, cherries, dates, pomegranates) 
 Grapes 
 Green beans 
 Melons 
 Millet 
 Onions 
 Pears 
 Pineapples 
 Squashes 
 Tapioca 
 White rice 
 White flour 

Looks like if you want to eat Brown Rice you can toss in some onion, broccoli or squash to counter-act, I hope.  

In my opinion I don't think it matters because these are not human estrogens, whereas the testoterone boost from lifting comes straight from yourself making it more effective than those foods.  I mean animal flesh, beans and eggs are essential to muscle growth, so I wouldn't sweat it if I were you.

Here's something to support my theory
"Phytonutrients are plant compounds which exert biological effects in the animals or humans that consume them. One group of Phytonutrients is isoflavones. Studies have shown that soybeans are virtually the richest source of isoflavones. (1) (2) Isoflavones are sometimes referred to as phytoestrogens (plant estrogens) because they are chemically similar in structure to, and act like estrogen, though they are weaker than estrogen produced by the body. The two primary isoflavones in soybeans are genistein and diadzein. These compounds may reduce the risk of a number of cancers, including those of the breast, lung, colon, rectum, stomach and prostate. The mechanisms by which isoflavones inhibit cancer cell growth vary depending on the cancer."


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2003)

*Estrogen Inhibiting Foods*

OD you were there, you should have read further down.

 Berries 
 Broccoli  
 Buckwheat 
 Cabbage 
 Citrus Foods 
 Corn 
 Figs 
 Fruits (except apples, cherries, dates, pomegranates) 
 Grapes 
 Green beans 
 Melons 
 Millet 
 Onions 
 Pears 
 Pineapples 
 Squashes 
 Tapioca 
 White rice 
 White flour 

Looks like if you want to eat Brown Rice you can toss in some onion, broccoli or squash to counter-act, I hope.  

In my opinion I don't think it matters because these are not human estrogens, whereas the testoterone boost from lifting comes straight from yourself making it more effective than those foods.  I mean animal flesh, beans and eggs are essential to muscle growth, so I wouldn't sweat it if I were you.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2003)

If the body maintains homeostasis, and it is not a large estrogen spike - I would not see that it is a problem?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

how much estrogen can one really get from eating 2 cups of rice is my question.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2003)

*I give up, one theory contradicts another.*

http://www.pcrm.org/health/prevmed/menstrual_pain.html 

Now this site says that high fiber grains ie. brown rice help lower
estrogen levls in foods.

Here's how it works: Fat drives estrogen levels up. Any kind of fat will do it: chicken fat, fish fat, beef fat, olive oil, canola oil???you name it. It does not matter if it is animal fat or vegetable oil; the more of it there is in your diet, the more estrogen your body makes.  If you cut the amount of fat in your diet, the amount of estrogen will be noticeably reduced within the very first month...

 ...Second, plant foods also increase the amount of plant roughage (fiber) in your diet, which helps your body to get rid of excess estrogens. Estrogens are normally pulled from the bloodstream by the liver, which sends them through a small tube, called the bile duct, into the intestinal tract. There, fiber soaks them up like a sponge and carries them out with the wastes. The more fiber there is in your diet, the better your natural "estrogen disposal system" works.

Here's some more:
Phytoestrogens are naturally occurring plant estrogens. Phytoestrogens belong to the class of estrogens known as phenolic estrogens, which are different than steroid estrogens produced by human sex organs. While phytoestrogens are much weaker,250 to 1,000 times  , than the estrogens produced by the body their molecular structure is similar. 

I give up I'm going out to set up my weights for tomorrow's ass beating.  Oh one more thing,  don't any of you guys start pattin guys on the rump and then say "Sorry it must've been something I ate." 

Unless that's your thang


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: I give up, one theory contradicts another.*



> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> ... Oh one more thing,  don't any of you guys start pattin guys on the rump and then say "Sorry it must've been something I ate."
> 
> Unless that's your thang



HAHA! Classic.

Actually men need estrogen for various things - just needs to be all balanced. And without even researching it I am certain that the estrogen received from foods and the like are way down in the noise levels as far as potency when compared to normal hormonal productions. 

Most of these things listed as estrogen producing come fro the herbal/natural market sources. They are the same people that would be inclined to tout sawdust is a good source of fiber etc. if they could find any study that had a link to any of the photochemicals contained in any plant that they could harvest and package which might have the most remote statistical correlation to anything beneficial no matter how small the quantity. 

Snake Oil is all over the place these days and the price is getting higher and higher and people are loving it   more and more...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2003)

Whats funny is white rice combats it huh  but we are not supposed to touch it, another example if its good for you but its bad for you.


----------

